# GitHub blocks accounts without notice



## aragats (Apr 13, 2019)

There was a project for DPI (Deep Packet Inspection) passive blocking, the author described it here.
However, recently his entire GitHub account appeared to be blocked or rather got invisible to others.
He wrote about that 3 days go.
There existed 207 forks of it, however, the list of forks is blocked too.


----------



## obsigna (Apr 13, 2019)

In the thread on Twitter somebody noted that seemingly there were links to torrents of material of the bestial Christchurch massacre in the author's Gist. The author did not confirm this, but did not negate it either. So chances are, that Microsoft was not acting against the very DPI blocking project but against idiotic distribution of awfully inhuman stuff.


----------



## Crivens (Apr 13, 2019)

And that could even be some JoeJob, you know?


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 14, 2019)

And everyone who downloaded it has a complete copy of the git repo, so it is easy to restore, if someone wants to.


----------

